# Ya'll like my new handbag?!



## MindySue (Nov 26, 2007)

I loooooooove it. Complements of Phil. It's REALLY intense deep pink, like almost red it's so pink..and black. Exactly the colours I want my room to be.

Gah, the pics fade the colours, I cant get the true pink to show lol..


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 26, 2007)

Love it. It's very you, actually


----------



## KellyB (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Cute!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 26, 2007)

Cute bag Mindy!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 26, 2007)

I updated the pics, they still dont do it justice though


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats a really cute bag.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love it. It's very you, actually



I was just about to say the same thing!


----------



## luxotika (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 26, 2007)

Cute Minders!! Love the colors.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## fawp (Nov 26, 2007)

That's so cute. The pattern and the colors are great!


----------



## abaddon248 (Nov 26, 2007)

veryy cute


----------



## Aprill (Nov 26, 2007)

very cute colors


----------



## Manda (Nov 26, 2007)

It's cute, I myself am not into plaids, but it is a cute bag...especially if it's pink


----------



## farris2 (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was just about to say the same thing!



Ditto


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 26, 2007)

I just keep coming back to have another look at it, lol.

I forgot to ask, is it just a big empty space in the middle? or is it all full of pockets and stuff?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 26, 2007)

I like it. I almost bought that one.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just keep coming back to have another look at it, lol.
I forgot to ask, is it just a big empty space in the middle? or is it all full of pockets and stuff?

Lol, it's kinda just a big space..theresa little zipper pocket inside and one of those tiny open pocket things which I always thought were meant to carry lipstick but have no idea what it's actually for haha.


----------



## Bexy (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 26, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 26, 2007)

cute


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 26, 2007)

super cute!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 27, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## girlie2010 (Nov 27, 2007)

cute


----------



## Colorlicious (Nov 27, 2007)

nice colors


----------



## Trisha. (Nov 27, 2007)

That's so cute!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 27, 2007)

Cute, Love the colors.


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cute, can't wait to see OOTD with it!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 28, 2007)

I love the shape! Where is it from...I want one!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 29, 2007)

Aldo


----------



## joybelle (Dec 2, 2007)

Love Love Love!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 5, 2007)

Somebody has good taste.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 5, 2007)

Oooooo I want one!


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

I love the color pink!! I have to check it out, just what I need another purse


----------



## Anthea (Dec 6, 2007)

Ditto to the above... Very cute I like it.


----------

